# Don't know if it works but it has a COOL name



## pen-turners (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/waxtik.htm

[8D]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2005)

Right, I can just see that catching on as the most popular finish. will have to rate this group and require you be at least 18 years of age.
even the acronym doesnt discise it much SHWT. when I type it everyone just assumes it's anouther typo and I'm being foul mouthed.
let us know if anyone gives this a try.


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't you just see yourself trying to explain to a prospective customer what kind of finish you put on the pen he's wanting to buy . LOL


----------



## penhead (Mar 29, 2005)

Is that name really one word or two..?


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 29, 2005)

Here in the great Land Downunder (where that product is made) that term is quite acceptable. It means brilliant, the best top of the heap etc etc etc and that is how everyone here accepts it.

I don't use it on my pens, but I most certainly use it on other turned items, it really does work well  and yes the general consensus amongst the turning community her is that is it "SH##HOT".


----------



## Fleabit (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL.  Would love to see the look on a customers face over that finish!!


----------



## Checked (Mar 29, 2005)

If we order, do you think they have T-shirts?


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 29, 2005)

I will ask Neil, the bloke who owns the company about T-Shirts for you ;-)


----------



## pen-turners (Mar 29, 2005)

anybody down under want to make a purchase for me and ship it?????  Let me know.

Chris


----------



## Chuck C (Mar 29, 2005)

Gee, I wonder if you could use that for old toilet seat covers that were cut up for pens.  Kinda of a match.  Probably couldn't explain that away either.  LOL


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 2, 2005)

I purchased it here .. http://au.store.yahoo.com/cws-store/index.html
Along with a bottle of Shellwax Glo.. which you can't get in this country... the Glo has a higher concentration of amber shellac, that gives a warmer finish that really looks nice on certain woods... 
BTW, if you are looking for a Nova chuck or accessories, you are not going to get a better price than here... and the shipping and delivery were very very reasonable... 
And YES, the wax works, but I usually use it on bowls and stuff, not pens..


----------



## darbytee (Apr 3, 2005)

Great link Tom. I've been looking at those Vicmarc chucks and they are $50 cheaper than the prices I've found here.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is a link to the actual manufacturers web site were you can buy direct of Neil.

http://www.ubeaut.com.au/ubhome.htm


----------



## MDWine (Apr 13, 2005)

Griz/Ruffy... you both mention that you do not use it on pens... any particular reason?


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 13, 2005)

The reason I don't use the Waxstik on pens is that I use two other Ubeaut products. 

After sanding to either 1200 or 2000 depending on the timber, I first use the EEE - Ultra Shine http://www.ubeaut.com.au/eee.htmI do 2 or 3 coats of that, then I finish off with another 2 or 3 coats of Shellawax Glow http://www.ubeaut.com.au/Glow.htm. 

The finish is absolutely superb.[][8D][]

Neil makes all these products himself, he has also written a brilliant book on finishing based on his many many years of experience. http://www.ubeaut.com.au/book.htm


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 14, 2005)

Since I primarily use a CA finish and Ren wax, I don't use the wax stick on my pens... 
And as good as Shellwax Glo is as a friction finish, I just don't care for the fact that virtually all friction finishes do not last and dull quickly... most of your customers will not care for the fact that the pen they bought 2 months ago with the nice bright shiny finish is no dulling... and will not remember that you told them to periodically wax it... even if you give them a pen care card (which they will promptly lose).. 
On my small bowls and lidded boxes the shellwax is great and the wax stick is also.. 
This is just the way I do things... not at all the only or best way to do things...


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Ruffy!

I am not kidding - I would love to try this stuff!  All the other products I have used from that company have been top-notch!  Please check with Niel and see if he would consider a group buy for this group.  And again, I am not kidding, I would love to have a T-Shirt!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 19, 2005)

G'day all,

  Had a discussion with Neil, while he does not recommend the "s$%thot" wax for use on pens he is happy to do a deal for members of this forum.

  The cost is per pack of 10 and that is $83.40USD. Add post and packaging from Aus to the USA - airmail which is approx $32USD.

  So for arguments sake lets say it costs $115USD that works out at $11.50USD per stick.

  He liked the idea of a T-Shirt so he is working on that and will let me know.

 For pens Neil strongly recommends Shellawax or Shellawax Glow. Shellawax has a hardener added to it so works best on raw timber and better protects against hot sweaty and greasy fingers than a straight friction wax finish.

 Penn State is a distibutor of Shellawax but not the waxstik. A list of agents in the USA is at the bottom of the page this link takes you too. Distributors

Hope that is somewhat meaningful too you all. [8D]


----------

